# [LCD TV] Vizio VA26LHDTV10T Black Screen w/ Power and Sound



## Ryutso (Jun 28, 2009)

So I was using my TV as a monitor/TV for the longest time and suddenly the image just goes dead while I'm on the PC input.

I switch over to the TV input and can hear sound and switch channels, but there is no picture.

After searching around, I'm reading things about the backlight being burnt out or a power inverter being blown, but to my knowledge, shouldn't that come with a loud, unsettling sound like a pop or fizzle?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Technoob164 (Jun 30, 2011)

Usually not an audible sound. I'm not very good with displays but if it's the inverter those are about $10-$25 so that isn't too expensive. See if anything looks wrong. Get a professional to replace the inverter if you don't feel comfortable. If it is the backlight I would say just purchase a new tv. The quality would be better and to fix the backlight can cost anywhere from 100-300 dollars or so. If you do want that however the only service I'm aware of that does that is radioshack. However the overprice everything by a lot.


----------

